# North Wales Cruise - 2/3 July 2011



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

It's a while since we last had a good drive around the fabulous roads of North Wales so I thought I'd organise another trip out. We had a bit of a chat at the last North West area monthly meeting and there was a bit of interest in making this a weekend trip out with some overnight camping on the Saturday. Of course if some didn't fancy the over-nighter they could easily join us for just the Saturday and I'll arrange the route so that they'll have a straightforward drive home at the end of the day, or people already in Wales may want to join us for the Sunday. If people fancy the whole weekend but not the idea of camping I'll try and find a location for the over-nighter that has a good supply of B&B accommodation in the vicinity.

I'll vary the route a little bit but it will still take in some of those great roads that we drove last time; so expect that glorious run down to Bala and on towards Portmadog and the epic climb over Snowdon towards Llanberis (though I can't promise the caravan in the river again!). We may head a little further south this time and perhaps take in some of Anglesey on the second day. The route home on the Sunday will use the stretches of the A5 which so many enjoyed last time.

My diary is fairly full so the only weekend in the summer I can do this is 2nd and 3rd July. It's the weekend before the British GP and 2 weeks before EvenTT'11.

At this stage it would be useful to know who'd be interested in going and who'd like to do just the Saturday or Sunday and who'd do the whole weekend and of those staying over who wants to camp and who'd prefer B&B - I can then start planning the route.

So, hands up?

Weekenders

1) Mark Davies 
2) TTsline02
3) Sutty
4) Rustyintegrale
5) SLO3
6) Hark
7) Les
8) Roddy
9) Burns
10) Smarties24

Saturday only

1) Bigsyd
2) DDcrash
3) TT4PJ

*UPDATE*

Meeting on Saturday at *10.00am* at the De Vere Hotel, St David's Park, Queensferry. Details here;

http://www.devere.co.uk/our-locations/st-davids-park.html

Not aware of anyone joining us on Sunday only but if you are meet at *10.30am* at the public car park next to The Royal Goat Hotel, Bedgellert.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Mark, if you're looking for B&B / camping I recommend the Cwellyn Arms in Ryhd Ddu, on the west side of Snowdon. It's fairly centrally located for most of  the routes you've mentioned, the food is great and they usually have a wide selection of ales in. There's a choice of camping, B&B or self-catering bunkhouse accomodation which helps keep the cost down some.
Camping's a bit on the pricey side, and you'll need to be snappy about booking as it's also a favourite of walkers.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

That would have been great Mark but it's the weekend of my marriage Do and sadley can't make it. Sounded interesting when we chatted about it. Married in Italy the weekend before then a Do for friends and family on the 2nd July. I can't really get out of that one!!  Hope it's a great weekend.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

we will be up for this mark, will probably drive home at the end due to our dogs


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Sounds good to me too.
Will have a look at the diary and get back to you. It will certainly be the one day with a stop over and then we may return the next morning as we also have dogs to attend to.


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Sounds good to me, and hopefully +1. Camping or B&B is OK. I love the area round there and the roads are brill. 2 weeks ago I sold my static caravan in Caernarfon which would have been ideal.....ah well, tent it is!!!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Mark,

Put me down as a provisional. I've never been to Wales...


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Put me down for this as its quite local . A stop at the ponderosa is aways good it you havnt been. 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Mark the last one I attended, that you ran last year, was fantastic. Some great roads and a superb drive. I do remember the drive home being a bit of an epic, so this actually sounds like a good idea. (Daz's brake lights failed on the way home in the dar and pouring rain last time, so he was flicking his fogs on at each corner. :lol: ).

If I'm allowed to come without a TT I'd love to come out for blast, depends if you guys will have me. :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sounds good to us we will be there providing I can get the time off work but hope to do so.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hark said:


> Mark the last one I attended, that you ran last year, was fantastic. Some great roads and a superb drive. I do remember the drive home being a bit of an epic, so this actually sounds like a good idea. (Daz's brake lights failed on the way home in the dar and pouring rain last time, so he was flicking his fogs on at each corner. :lol: ).
> 
> If I'm allowed to come without a TT I'd love to come out for blast, depends if you guys will have me. :roll:


Hiya,
I am sure we would all love to see this new Veyron that you have bought.


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

Would like to do this Mark  Not sure about an overnight though.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

LOVE to do this again,, will if possible,,, might bring the caravan !!


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Definitely interested in this (work permitting of course).

Would prefer B&B if poss.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Checked out _badyaker_'s suggestion for accommodation and it's ideally located - it's in a brilliant location in terms of the driving routes I had in mind and better still as it's only 10 minutes away from my parent's house (if it's raining I'll be off down the road!).

Here's the website:

http://www.snowdoninn.co.uk/index.asp

Unfortunately they are booked up in terms of B&B but they have plenty of camping available and currently have some self-catering bunkhouse accommodation (a minimum of 4 and maximum of 8 ) for those who don't fancy a tent. We probably need to get that booked up quickly if we are going to get it.

So, if there's anybody wanting to stay overnight and would prefer the bunkhouse let me know as soon as possible.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Just a shameless bump. Any more interested in coming along?

Remember people are more than welcome to join us for just the one day.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Still interested in coming to play, but if I'm honest that barn thingy looks a bit scary!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

burns said:


> Still interested in coming to play, but if I'm honest that barn thingy looks a bit scary!


and twice as scary with you in it Sarah :twisted:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I'm interested but won't be able to confirm for several weeks yet. :-|


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Mark there must be a nice hotel in the area that a few of us would like to overnight in comfort. 
I did this camping lark 30 years ago and was not impressed then. To be honest, the thought of having to pee into an empty baked bean tin at my age is a no no! :roll:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I've had many a drink in this place http://www.pyg.co.uk/ but never stayed there. We always camped in a farmers field half way down Llamberis pass - or dossed in the old cattle byre. Luxury! Not too far from that caravan IIRC. 

Some nostalgia at PYG if you were ever into climbing or mountaineering but I think its likely that the room decor will be a little dated.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Beddgelert is just down the road and has a few hotels to choose from, in addition to the above. The best rated seems to be The Royal Goat:

http://www.royalgoathotel.co.uk/

I was planning on leaving everyone to sort their own accommodation beyond the camping so if people fancy something more comfortable there are options in the area. The plan will be to arrange a rendevous on the Sunday morning so those doing the weekend can regroup from their various over-night stops and we can also meet up with those joining us for the day.

I'm also a believer that camping is for kids, but I'm sure I can manage one night for the sake of sharing some excellent beers in a beautiful location - providing it's dry! Of course I'm fortunate that in the event of wet weather I've got my parent's house not far away. 

If there is a concensus that people would prefer hotels all round then we can always make Beddgelert our base for the night and hopefully there will be enough rooms in the town for us all, but I expect we need to start booking up now if we're all to get in.

What do people think?


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm more of a follower than a leader so I'll go with the general consensus.

If that means camping for a night then I'm game, although I don't yet have a tent and would need assistance to build it (was trying to steer clear of the obvious pitfalls there with my choice of language!).

As I said originally, I'd prefer a B&B but if people are all camping, then I'll follow the herd in that direction.

And yes Les, that barn would be way scarier with me in it!!! :lol:


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

Not been on here for a long time  Just found this thread though, i live in north wales anyway so i'd be up for it for the weekend. That's if i still have the car   [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Who has got their accommodation booked so far?

I ask because we have quite a few less cars on the trip than we had last time round and not a great deal of activity on the thread, so I'm wondering if it's the 2-day format that might be putting people off. A little too much?

If people prefer to run this as a single day out - the Sunday - then happy to do that.

What does everyone think?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I would go with just the Sunday. However, may I suggest that the cruise dose not invove too many miles and also somewere nice for lunch. Remember that some of us will have quite a few miles to drive back to our homes after saying farewells.


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Can make the Sat. Im doing the Liverpool to Chester cycle ride on the Sunday in aid of Claire House


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

Hi, 1 day would be fine


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Me and Julie are happy for both days, barn, camping or B&B but will go with the flow of the group.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Sutty said:


> Me and Julie are happy for both days, barn, camping or B&B but will go with the flow of the group.


I very much doubt we will get everybody staying in the same place, and frankly for ease of organisation I'm not even going to attempt to organise places for people to stay, so don't be waiting for any kind plan. However as it looks like we have people wanting to do the weekend and others only able to do one day, but on both days, we may as well stick with the weekend format.

We will be spending the Saturday evening in or around Beddgelert so people who want to stay the Saturday night should get cracking with booking somewhere to stay. Plenty of options here:

http://www.beddgelerttourism.com/


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hope to make this not sure if camping etc yet. How about starting a list with those doing the weekend, camping, hotel barn or whatever so we can see who's doing what? Just a thought.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Sutty said:


> Me and Julie are happy for both days, barn, camping or B&B but will go with the flow of the group.


Me too! If people are doing a full weekend, I'm game.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

les said:


> Hope to make this not sure if camping etc yet. How about starting a list with those doing the weekend, camping, hotel barn or whatever so we can see who's doing what? Just a thought.


I'll put a list up when people start telling me what they're doing.

Would be nice if everyone camping went to the same place. The Cae Du site (first on the list on the tourist site I posted) looks favourite, as it's near the centre of the village and so close to the pubs.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Might be a good idea to post up a firm route for both of the days and also where you will be stopping for lunch etc.
Then folks can reply as to which day/days they are going to attend.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Might be a good idea to post up a firm route for both of the days and also where you will be stopping for lunch etc.
> Then folks can reply as to which day/days they are going to attend.


To be frank I haven't entirely decided yet. I could set a route today to find the week before we go that it's littered with roadworks. What I did last time was have a few ideas of where we could be going and then did a recce a few days before to make sure we had the best available roads. I have a rough idea though.

Like last time we'll be starting near Queensferry and will probably be taking a similar route out via Ruthin and Bala. I thought we'd head a bit further south on the first day, taking the coastal road through Harlech and on down to Barmouth and Dolgellau before completing a loop back up towards Bedggelert via Ffestiniog. I'll have to drive it to see how it works out but I expect lunch will fall around Harlech.

The plan for the second day would be a late start (for the over-nighters to recover and give people a chance to join us for the day), say at about 11. Our route would take us over Llanberis pass and then a cut across country to Bangor and over Menai Bridge to Anglesey for a coastal route, going anti-clockwise. There's scope for a bit of a play on the minor roads of the island but I'll need to do a bit of research as I'm not as familiar with the driving there as elsewhere. I was thinking of lunch at Treaddur Bay. After completing the loop around the island it would be back over the bridge for a blast across Wales on the A5 through Capel Curig, Betws-y-coed and Llangollen.

Something like that, anyway.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Have to say that your thoughs of the route sound pretty good. 8)


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Bump - any update Mark - I'm up for weekend and hotel'ing has anyone booked anywhere yet or If just doing Sun run then that works for me too


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'll still be doing it as a weekend. The general routes for both days are above. I'll be throwing the Evo triangle in on Sunday.

I'll be camping Saturday night (unless it's raining). Nobody has told me they've booked anything so I'm presuming they haven't yet, but that's their job, not mine.


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Made a few of enquiries today re accommodation - looks like will either be The Royal Goat Hotel for me or Camping!

The Royal Goat Hotel £60 B & B - Double Room for Single Occupanc y (1 Night Booking OK)
Colwyn Guest House £35 B & B Per Person Per Night (Min 2 Night Weekend Booking Fri/Sat)
Tanronnen Inn £50 B & B Per Person Per Night (Min 2 Night Weekend Booking Fri/Sat)


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

OK, so myself and Miss B have both booked rooms for Sat 2nd July @ The Royal Goat Hotel £60 B & B - Double Room for Single Occupancy. (May be slightly more for a couple - not sure).

If you want to book call and ask for Vicky, Tel: 01766 890224 / Email: [email protected]


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Just booked myself in now. All systems are go. 8)


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Im spending the night in the goat too................ooer missus!!!!!!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

If you could give us as much info as possible mark for the people meeting you all on Sunday , the audi sat nave is rubbish  so I will have to input the meeting point manually :roll: 
Cheers


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Might have to meet up on the Sunday here.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

bigsyd said:


> If you could give us as much info as possible mark for the people meeting you all on Sunday , the audi sat nave is rubbish  so I will have to input the meeting point manually :roll:
> Cheers


I'll be doing a recce shortly and will put together a guide. Bedgellert isn't a big place and parking is limited with just one pay-and-display car park that fills up very quickly, so I'll have to hunt around for a suitable meeting place for Sunday morning. Not sure if The Goat has much parking of its own but if so that may be a possibility.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Okay, did the recce run yesterday and while there would inevitably be some roadworks on the route there are in fact thankfully only a couple of sets and relatively minor, so I think all but one would be clear in 2 weeks time. I've also found some parts of the route have been resurfaced since our last trip out, so it's all looking good.

So, here's a quick run-down of the weekend's route:



> *Saturday*
> 
> Meet at the De Vere hotel at Queensferry (10.00am)
> 
> ...


So that's the general itinerary. I'll post a comprehensive guide once it's written, hopefully as a PDF that people can download and print off for themselves. (That's if I can work out how to make it into a PDF and post it in a forum! If anyone can point me in the right direction on that please get in touch).

As with the last trip this won't be a procession in convoy - that tends to end up like being stuck in a queue of traffic all day! The guide will take you round the route so everyone will be free to drive it at their own pace with no fear of losing the rest of us. There will be regular spots to stop and re-group and places along the way where you may want to pause yourself. I'm not booking us into anywhere for lunch or dinner. There are ample options in Harlech, Beddgelert and Treaddur to sort yourself out with whatever you prefer.

So that's the weekend in a nutshell. It's not a sightseeing tour (though everywhere we go is beautiful!), it's a driving weekend. There's a great mix of gloriously quick A roads and challenging and gnarly B roads. I'd not done the Evo Triangle until yesterday and I was grinning my face off all the way around it - it's superb! The A543 in particular is brilliant - a twisty road with open views all along it over open moorland (unusual for Wales) that you can have real fun on. It shouldn't be tiring (with an early start I got the whole weekend's driving done in one day yesterday, including getting there and home again from Manchester) and there's V-Power available at Betws-y-Coed (which pops up in the route just where it's needed). Depending how much play we have on the Triangle it's around 300 miles over the weekend.

If there's anyone new tempted to join in shout up and I'll add you to the list. At this late stage accommodation would be limited but I expect you'll get yourself in to one of the various campsites available. Details via this link:

http://www.beddgelerttourism.com/

I'm camping at Cae Du (the nearest camp site to Beddgelert) and others are booked into the Royal Goat hotel. You are of course most welcome to join us at either venue.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Getting very excited for this now! Glad you had a good recce Mark.

Bagsy being directly behind Matt! 

He drives at my kinds of speeds!

Glad to also see that the start for the Sunday is at the Goat - means I don't have to get up too early!


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

If people are planning to join us on Sunday morning and coming from the north west I'd recommend the route down the A494 from Queensferry until you get to the A5 and take that through Betws-y-Coed and Capel Curig and then the A4086 and A498 to Beddgelert. Alternatively (quicker but less fun) take the A55 to Bangor then the A487 to Caernarfon and from there the A4085 to Beddgelert. From Manchester you should make it in around 2 hours so not too early a start to get to us for a 10.30am kick off.

Anyone planning on coming down for the Sunday only please PM with mobile numbers so we can check on your progress if you haven't arrived by 10.30 and co-ordinate a delayed start or RV along the route. That's where the first suggested route is ideal as if you are late we can meet you coming the other way on route to Llanberris.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sounds like a cracker, but i'm sunning myself in walmer waters so can't make it unfortunatley. Have a fantastic time & watch out for the rozzers


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Ermmm Mark is a "rozzer" :lol:



W7 PMC said:


> Sounds like a cracker, but i'm sunning myself in walmer waters so can't make it unfortunatley. Have a fantastic time & watch out for the rozzers


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Mark, there's one more to add to the list. For some reason Matt (TTsline02) isn't on the list on the first post. Think he may just have forgotten to say he's coming, but he's booked in at the Goat so is definitely a definite!


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

les said:


> Ermmm Mark is a "rozzer" :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it's a suggestion to watch out for Mark! Thanks for the heads-up - will keep my eye on him! :lol:


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

burns said:


> Mark, there's one more to add to the list. For some reason Matt (TTsline02) isn't on the list on the first post. Think he may just have forgotten to say he's coming, but he's booked in at the Goat so is definitely a definite!


Yes I'm there, pop me down Mark please Sat/Sun


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

TTsline02 said:


> Yes I'm there, pop me down Mark please Sat/Sun


Done. Is everyone else on the list still coming?


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

Will be there for the Saturday part


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Mark Davies said:


> TTsline02 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I'm there, pop me down Mark please Sat/Sun
> ...


Just in case there is any uncertainty as to whether I will be in attendance: Yep, yep, I'll be there! 8)

Far too excited now, and still have two weeks left to wait!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Could you put me on the cruise for just the Saturday rather than the whole weekend list as Jackie is having to baby sit Ellie our not so well Boxer.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Could you put me on the cruise for just the Saturday rather than the whole weekend.


Sorted. Saturday should be a cracking day, but don't forget to throw in the Evo Triangle before you head home (even if it is getting a bit late), it's not to be missed!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Mark,
I may have to leave you at Bala as don't want to get home too late. 
Having said that, thankyou for all the work you have put in on this. Having arranged a few few cruises myself I know how stressful it can be trying to get the whole thing together.
Look forward to meeting you. 8)


----------



## Flash (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Mark it was good to meet you guys and Gals at the Horwich meet this month. I'm sorry but I've a prior engagement at the Goodwood Festival of speed.Helping a friend sell his kitcars.We're hoping Chris Meeke the Irish Rally driver will be taking the car up the hill, but not confirmed as yet.Have a great week-end in Wales. Flash


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for putting in all the effort Mark. I know some of the roads as I used to go that way a lot and it looks a great route. Looking forward to it and already booked into the Goat!!!!!
Bring it on!


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

August 2011 Evo Magazine just out has them bombing round the Evo Triangle in Noble M600 vs Ford GT vs Mclaren, here's little comment on Triangle  (Click on the image to enlarge) looking forward to next weekend!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Mark

Provisionally for the Saturday only, really struggling with the dissertation for my MSc at the moment. 
Will let you know later in the week if thats ok

Matt


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

For the Weekenders,

Looking at the options for eating on Saturday night there's not a hugh amount of choice,

here's best options I've found,

*The Royal Goat Hotel, Beddgelert* (eat where we're staying)

http://www.royalgoathotel.co.uk/grillbarmenu.pdf

*Beddgelert Bistro, Beddgelert *(booking advised)

http://www.beddgelert-bistro.co.uk/

http://www.beddgelert-bistro.co.uk/menu/

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restau..._National_Park_Gwynedd_North_Wales_Wales.html

*PEN-Y-GWRYD HOTEL, Nant Gwynant* - 7.6 Miles / 12 mins drive from Beddgelert

http://www.pyg.co.uk/tasty.htm

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_...l-Nant_Gwynant_Gwynedd_North_Wales_Wales.html

*Golden Fleece Inn, Tremadog* (booking advised for Bistro) - 6.5 Miles / 11 mins drive from Beddgelert

http://www.goldenfleeceinn.com/page8.html

http://www.goldenfleeceinn.com/Bar menu april 2011.pdf

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/ShowUs...e_Inn-Tremadog_Gwynedd_North_Wales_Wales.html

*Villa Marina, Caernarfon* (booking advised) - 13 Miles / 25 mins drive from Beddgelert

http://villamarinacaernarfon.co.uk/

http://villamarinacaernarfon.co.uk/var/4689/31099-Villa Marina A3 Table menu June 2010.pdf

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restau...ina-Caernarfon_Gwynedd_North_Wales_Wales.html

I'm easy, :-* might be nice to have a ride out and grab something - Villa Marina, Caernarfon looks nice and can have a wander round Caernarfon or Golden Fleece Inn, Tremadog for me,

Let me know your thoughts boys and girls


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm easy where we go for food but in Bedgellert would be preferable so we don't need to drive and can relax with a drink.

First post has been updated with meeting times, but just to reinterate it's same as last time: 10.00am at the De Vere Hotel, St David's Park, Queensferry. It's located just near the start of the A55. As you come up the hill past Queensferry take the slip for Buckley and you'll find the hotel on the roundabout.

Still trying to work out how to post a link for the route guide here for you to print off. If I can't manage it I'll get a load printed and bring them with me.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

My choice for food would be either in the Goat (I will never tire of saying that!) or at the Bedgellert Bistro. 

Mark - I don't think Les is coming for the whole weekend - think he is Sunday only. Will PM him though.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks mum but I already PMd Mark informing him we are coming for the Saturday only now. :roll:



burns said:


> My choice for food would be either in the Goat (I will never tire of saying that!) or at the Bedgellert Bistro.
> 
> Mark - I don't think Les is coming for the whole weekend - think he is Sunday only. Will PM him though.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I will be meeting up with you chaps where the A5 meets up with the A494 at a place called Druid or further down at Bala. Mark do you have a suggestion as to a meeting place and a time. The main reason I ask is that there may not be a cellphone signal in this neck of the woods.
Looking forward to it now and it looks like it maybe top down weather. 8)


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> I will be meeting up with you chaps where the A5 meets up with the A494 at a place called Druid or further down at Bala.


Phill,

We should be passing through Druid some time around 10.30 to 10.45 I expect, so if you can get there ahead of us you can wait and slot in as we pass. However, we will be stopping in Bala shortly after that. If you take the right off the A494 onto the A4212 just as you come into Bala from the north you find a car park on the left just past the school. We'll be stopping there to regroup so happy to wait there for you if you've missed us earlier.

The route guide is all complete now. I've sent it on to my IT expert (Matt) who is going to convert it into PDF format and post it up here so you can all download it and print it off to bring with you on Saturday.


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Here's link to download route guide ladies and gentlemen http://www.sline.co.uk/#/links-2/4552838235

Then Click on Mark Davies's North Wales Cruise 2 & 3 July 2011 on link page and it will let you download as pdf

Please print off before you come and bring with you (I'll print off a few extra copies, just in case)


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Looking forward to the pics for this, sorry cant make it, totally skint at the min with the house purchase but looking forward to the write up, responses and pictures


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

shell said:


> Looking forward to the pics for this, sorry cant make it, totally skint at the min with the house purchase but looking forward to the write up, responses and pictures


How about giving it just the one day? A tank of fuel will easily be enough to get your round and home again, and fuel prices are falling.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just called at my local Shell garage and found that there is a special offer all this week on V-Power it's 3p off per litre. I paid £1-36.9p per litre. I asked the guy if it was open to all Shell garages and he said he thought so. Go fill up for the cruise


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

looks like I wont get to this now 

Real shame as the last one was one of the best organised cruises I have ever been on.
Have a great weekend. Maybe when I have finished my dissertation I will get my life back


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Some more info on Evo Triangle

http://www.drivingroads.co.uk/evo-triangle

Also you can download Evo Triangle TomTom Itenary below

http://www.drivingroads.co.uk/wp-content/plugins/download-monitor/download.php?id=24


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Have rubbed a Brillo pad over the body to bring up the shine and look forward to seeing you guys tomorrow.
After checking the weather forcast it looks like a few of us will be able to get our tops down. 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi guys

Have a good day tomorrow. I was looking at going this but have a job interview Monday so need to do some prep work. Hopefully it'll be worth it.


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

Looks like i'm not going to be able to make it after all [smiley=bigcry.gif] got some killer 13 hour nights shifts all weekend, not too bad as i've secured a new contract though. Not finishing work until 8am but will try and catch up with you guys on the sunday around the evo triangle/cerigydudion area if i can. Hope you all have a great time and the weather is good for you. Oh and for those of you who might think about skipping the evo triangle out...DON'T....you'll love it, trust me


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

hope you are all having a great time / drive,, unfortunatly the logistics of getting down from Peterhead rule out my participation,,,,,, enjoy.. Rod


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Well, back home now rather eairlier than I expected.
Don't know how I missed you guys as I was in a layby at 10:16 on the A494 just after Druid. I waited till just gone 11:00 and then gave up. Hope you have a nice day anyway and will have to have a cellphone number next time
I will post a pic later on.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Here is the pic of Billy no mates in the layby this morning. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Here is the pic of Billy no mates in the layby this morning. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


At least your car looked awesome 

They probably didnt set off till late, they cant half talk that lot lol....


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

Thanks Mark for a great day out and nice to meet some forum members. Wifey was a bit car sick on the way back to Bala so we continued straight home missing out on the chance to say goodbye to the fine looking crew 
The photos in the layby in Ruthin were taken at about 10:50 so if you had hung on a bit we would have passed you


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Some pic's from us. I wonder if anybody can any of the locations?
















































































Looks like they are having brill weather again on the second day. Shame we couldn't stay for that as well.


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

What an awesome weekend bombing around Wales, Snowdonia, Evo Triangle & Anglesey 

Big thanks to Mark for organising both the trip and the weather!

Got home, packed now en-route to Costa Del Filey, pics, vid's and an amusing story to follow!

#Gutted we missed a fellow TT'er on Saturday.........


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

It doesn't get much better than this!


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

What an absolutely amazing weekend we had! 8)

Thank you so much Mark for organising this - planned with military precision!

I'm still grinning from ear to ear! 

Will sort some pics out at some point...


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

For those of you who didn't go, the news is I had a major problem with what Mark Davies called a "steep hill". The rest of the world calls it a cliff! Anyway, I've done some searching today, and this is the best video I've found of it. Biker filming his descent, and then his ascent. The point at 3:16 is where I lost the plot, panicked and thought that gravity was going to end my Wales trip early!   






Edit - I was informed last night by our knowledgeable tour leader that this is not in fact the actual road we went up, but is (IIRC) next to the one we used. Looks just as steep I reckon, so is an example of what our route up was like, rather than a video of the actual one (if that makes sense!). :wink:


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Just watched you tube managed 5 mins started to feel ill just watching it.

Glad u all had a good time & got back in 1 piece.

Gutted couldn't be there but then there's no dignity in being sick at the wheel & all pennies are required for mechatronic unit.

So much so I am even painting my mates fence who's doing the job to keep costs down !

I will defo be at the Haigh Hall show Wigan & try & make August meet

Regards

Gary


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A couple of videos from the Saturday inc the Evo triangle bit I believe.


----------



## Flash (Apr 14, 2011)

Glad you Guys and Gals had a great time in Wales,I was working! *&%$£+.Crikey what a hill, I used to sprint and Hillclimb a Caterham seven for quite a few years but I don't fancy that hill.Worst of all for me was, apart from the motorcycle sounding like a bucket of bolts, was the amount of crap and marbles in the road.Especially where you'd ride/place a bike in the road.So as a motocyclist I wouldn't fancy the road either.It must have been pretty narrow for the cars and that tractor waiting at the top of the hill !!!! Reminded me of the original ITalian Job film when the bulldozers push the E-type jag off the road after blocking it.
Glad to hear you all returned safely, any vertigo sufferers please avoid Harlechs hills.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

sorry not posted this sooner but i have had a day horse :? with my tinternet :roll:

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=224475

mark that was a hell of a road trip, full credit m8


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

bigsyd said:


> mark that was a hell of a road trip, full credit m8


You're welcome. I will do it again next year of course, and hopefully a few more will come along.


----------

